# Will my 10 1/2 yrs old pittbull be okay after eating 3 Jamieson Vitamin E capsules 40



## Trippers mom (May 17, 2012)

I am concerned about my pitbull because she ingested 3 capsules of vitamin E 400 ui this morning. She seems like she is shivering a little, but to be honest shes older and it is a bit cool weather here,plus she doesnt like the washer running so I am not sure if the shivering is from the vitamins or the washer and weather but I am concerned. Anyone know if thats within an allowable amountor even if a dog should have vitamin E for humans


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

hmmm you could call the company. When my cat pushed an entire bottle of dog vitamins to the floor and the dog ate them ALL I called the company and they said all was ok probably loose stool. Then we had a good laugh about the cat trying to killthe dog.  Hugs hope all is well. I think 3 isn't too bad. Just dont give any more oils for a week or so probably.


----------



## diamond8 (Apr 29, 2012)

im no vet but id say she will be ok she will probably get the runs id be more worried if she had eaten alot of vitimin tabs that can harmfull. but keep an eye on her for a day or so any changes bring her to the vet.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Vitamin E is fat soluble and excess is stored in the liver. Keep her well hydrated and call your vet. I think she will be ok though, but your vet will be able to give you the best advice and information.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how much does she weigh?


----------

